# kein Schreibzugriff auf SD-Karte - Wago 750-880



## Propagandapanda (5 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


ich verwende eine Wago 750-880 und möchte verschiedene Messdaten loggen. Dazu verwende ich den Datenlogger-Baustein von Wago.
Wenn ich die .csv Datei auf dem internen Flash-Speicher (Pfad: 'a:\') speichere, funktioniert die auch problemlos nur eben nicht auf der SD-Karte (Pfad: 's:\').
Wenn ich per FTP auf die SD-Karte zugreife, habe ich auch keinen Schreibzugriff (Lesen funktioniert problemlos).
Hat jemand eine Idee, woran dies liegen könnt? Ist die SPS vielleicht wählerisch was SD-Karten angeht?

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.

Gruß
Propagandapanda


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 Februar 2015)

Also wago sagt das du nicht jedenKarte verwenden kannst. Wie groß ist die Karte denn und wie ist sie formatiert ?


----------



## Propagandapanda (6 Februar 2015)

Die Karte ist 1GB groß und in FAT formatiert.


----------



## MSB (6 Februar 2015)

Der Schalter an der Karte steht aber schon richtig?


----------



## Propagandapanda (6 Februar 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Der Schalter an der Karte steht aber schon richtig?


ja, der steht richtig^^


----------



## Propagandapanda (6 Februar 2015)

ich habe jetzt eine andere SD-Karte verwendet (selbes Modell, jedoch 4GB und in FAT32 formatiert) und es hat funktioniert. Ich werde jetzt mal schauen, ob es an der Speicherkarte oder an der Formatierung lag.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

